# A question(s) for ADB



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

ADB, i have two extremely important questions i need answered.

1. As a big fan of your books, id really like to meet you and get you to sign some of my stuff. But i live in canada and black library never seems to come across the pond for there weekenders....so, any plans for a canadian tour?

2. Would you join my eternal crusade guild? If you did i could offer you the role of company champion...think of all the glory to be had


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Unfortunately BL is not that outside of the UK so I doubt they'd be shelling out plane tickets to authors to fly out. 

There isn't a Warhammer hub per say in the US for example. Just a few GW's scattered about and visited by 99% men.

So it would make more sense for you to fly to England than them coming to you.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Garviel loken. said:


> ADB, i have two extremely important questions i need answered.
> 
> 1. As a big fan of your books, id really like to meet you and get you to sign some of my stuff. But i live in canada and black library never seems to come across the pond for there weekenders....so, any plans for a canadian tour?
> 
> 2. Would you join my eternal crusade guild? If you did i could offer you the role of company champion...think of all the glory to be had





Malus Darkblade said:


> Unfortunately BL is not that outside of the UK so I doubt they'd be shelling out plane tickets to authors to fly out.
> 
> There isn't a Warhammer hub per say in the US for example. Just a few GW's scattered about and visited by 99% men.
> 
> So it would make more sense for you to fly to England than them coming to you.



Yeah, I am flying from Dallas Texas to Dublin, and then travelling to the Weekender 3 this November.
I think they have a Games Day in the US somewhere, but no authors at it. You really should save up some money and go to the UK, as opposed to dying of old age before they actually send authors across the pond lol


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Garviel loken. said:


> ADB, i have two extremely important questions i need answered.
> 
> 1. As a big fan of your books, id really like to meet you and get you to sign some of my stuff. But i live in canada and black library never seems to come across the pond for there weekenders....so, any plans for a canadian tour?


A bunch of us were in Canada this time two years ago, actually. It was a great event, too.

https://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2012/10/27/im-still-alive-post-canada-mega-photo-update/ 

I've not heard about another one, and I'm a little wary of overcommitting to too many events in a year as busy as 2014, as even a two-day one can add up to a lot of lost work time when you add in travel, etc.

Was a great event, though. If there's another one beynd 2014, I think a bunch of BL's authors would go again.



Garviel loken. said:


> 2. Would you join my eternal crusade guild? If you did i could offer you the role of company champion...think of all the glory to be had


I get asked this a surprising amount. You don't want me screwing up your DPS meters, trust me.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> A bunch of us were in Canada this time two years ago, actually. It was a great event, too.
> 
> https://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2012/10/27/im-still-alive-post-canada-mega-photo-update/
> 
> ...


If you do return, we shall gift you with pallets of maple syrup.

One does not simply turn down a spot in the avenging sons....LION EL JONSON HIMSELF JOINS US. either you stand with us....or in front of us. AS the great colonel sanders once said, im to drunk to eat this chicken


----------

